# Wall oven broiler not firing up all the way! Gaffers & Sattler



## kenmm (Mar 11, 2011)

*I need the Model# for my Gaffers & Sattler Wouble Wall Oven/Broiler*

How did you find the model number? I have a similar 1973 Fleetwood home with a Gaffers & Sattler Double Wall Oven/Broiler. Where on this unit is the model number? It has the Eloquence name on the front control panel. Do I have to remove the oven from the wall to access the model# & serial#?



Bozo4ovens said:


> Hello,
> We have an old 1973 Keywest Mobile Home with a 1972 GAS Gaffers & Sattler Wall Oven/Broiler (model R922-4) that the broiler valves are not opening up all the way and the flame is less than desirable.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jacques (Jul 9, 2008)

Since it's only the broiler.. It could be something as simple as a partially blocked blocked orfice or burner..


----------

